# Campbell Hausfeld Iron Force Air Compressor question



## hoffy85 (Feb 13, 2019)

I have a 60 gallon Campbell Hausfeld Iron Force Air Compressor. The compressor will turn on and the pulley will on the back of the motor will turn but it won't spin the belt at all. I took the belt off and tried to turn the larger pulley on the back of the pump but couldn't turn it by hand. Is the pump seized and would need to be replaced or is something else going on?


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Something is definitely preventing the compressor from turning. Replacement might be required, but repair may be possible too. Only compressor disassembly will tell the story.


----------



## hoffy85 (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks. I think i'm going to pull it off and take it to a local small engine repair guy.


----------

